# Super last minute Charter Spot opening



## FISHNFOOL (Dec 28, 2005)

*Karen Sue charter boat *
located Indian River Inlet
Dock G
leaves 7am sharp

fishing: *Tog- Seabass -Rockfish*
Cost 650.00 divided by 6 = 110.00 plus tip

should be a great day

I had 3 guys cancel due to family emergency
so right now I going with 3 and hope I can find more..you dont have to split charter for guys missing...

IF YOU CAN GO MEET ME AT THE DOCK AT 630AM OR CALL MY CELL PHONE ANYTIME TONIGHT OR IN THE EARLY MORNING I LIVE 2 1/2 HOURS AWAY.

*CELL 856 577 3649 JOE*


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Joe,

Thanks for letting me come and chum  I had tons of fun when I was concentrating on the fishing.

Now to clean the bounty.

John


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

How did you guys do?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It was a good day...for us, not the tog  I think we all limited out on decent sized tog; the smallest were in the 3lb range, and the big one was a smidge over 9lbs.


----------



## Hip (Nov 26, 2006)

*Nice meeting you guys...*

It was a BIG nasty day! I felt like poop and still caught a few. Great day! I just cleaned my fishys.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It was nice to meet you too, even if you spent most of the day sick. But one couldn't have asked for better conditions to be toggin'. Ya know it's a good day when you can be laying down being sick, get up, make a couple of drops, hook a couple of fish and then go back to laying down


----------



## brownie (Nov 27, 2006)

*good day*

Looks like the old guy figured out how to register. Nice day fishings you guys . It was my pleasure. Now I know what they mean by chucking and winding . I was energized enough to clean my fish that night under the lights . Hope you had a good meal. Tight lines. Bob


----------

